
Protestors in HK pointing lasers at police to avoid facial detection - wslh
https://twitter.com/tonysheng/status/1156675276417273856
======
wslh
Source:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/interestingasfuck/comments/ck539j/p...](https://www.reddit.com/r/interestingasfuck/comments/ck539j/protestors_point_lasers_at_police_to_prevent/)

------
one2zero
If those cops aren't wearing any sort of eye protection...their eyes are
donezo, especially from that violet laser at the end. Nasty stuff.

